# Grand River - Grand Ledge to Portland



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

Anyone ever float significant sections of this stretch??? Seems quiet with lots of private land. What's the smallmouth habitat like? I see some good habitat from the bridges, but just curious to know if its rocky/gravel all the way or is there lots of slow, muddy water similar to the Grand upstream of Eaton Rapids?? 

Assuming I could get a small boat in (or just float a canoe) below the dam at Fitzgearald Park in Grand Ledge, can one fish all the way to the Public Access in town in Portland in one day, or is it better to take out at the Portland SGA to split it up? 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Greg,

Lots of smallmouth and walleye in this section. From Grand Ledge to Portland it is slightly over 10 miles and in my opinion to much for one days fishing. You could canoe it in a day, but the river is slow.

It would be managable if you cut it in half. I sometimes fish from the gun club to Grand Ledge and it takes more than half a day and I usually get out to close to dark. The entire river is worth fishing, but sometimes it is a long ways between holes.


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

S/S -- Thanks for the info. That's what I thought, but wasn't sure. I've fished from the Lyons Dam to Webber Dam, I've hammered the entire length of the Webber stretch and Fished the Grand Ledge Pool all the way up to the first cut along Willow ave. But that stretch from GL to Portland really intrigues me.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Like I said at the last meet and greet, let me know your plan and I'll go too if I can. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I live in Portland and fish these stretches a lot on the summer. Can't beat the smallie fishing! Some days in the summer you can catch as many smallies as you want, but many are smaller fish, with the occasional decent size fish getting the bait before the little ones get it. Also there are a lot of walleyes in the bigger holes. I have not seen many places where you can catch the sheer number of smalles though.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Ive floated in my kayak which is even faster than a canoe from saranac to lowell which by road is only six miles or so. By river it took me eight hours with lots!!!!! of paddling. Theres stretched where your barely moving. It is definately a slow river. I would have to say ten miles is to much without a motor.
Undertow


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

When I was attending MSU, my roommate had a canoe that we used to float the stretch from Grand Ledge to Portland in any chance we could. Never got off the river in a bad mood (except the time we had to paddle a few hours upstream to get back to the car lol). The smallie fishing in this stretch is amazing. The only real downside we found with fishing this stretch, was that the weeds can become quite a pain in the butt. At some points, we'd be stopped, b/c the weeds were so thick lol. On the upside, if you go out there w/ tube baits and toss them, you will slaaaaaay the smallies.


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

WOW Guys -- Great Info. Maybe we'll organize an M-S.com float this spring before the Milfoil (weeds) fill in. I'm sort of new to the Lansing area, so I'm doing a lot of exploring and the Grand seems like a really good resource. 

Thanks again -- Greg


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Im in for any floats after may 6th, Ive done plenty of fishing on the grand from saranac to grand rapids but not much upstream.
Undertow


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Using Google Earth to check the distance, but it looks like your under on the distance. It is at least 13 miles on Google Earth going by the Grand River between Charlotte Hwy and Portland.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

3 miles from Portland to the Portland Dam, 7 miles from the Portland Dam to the Webber Dam. 5 miles from the Webber Dam to the access point at Lyons (boat launch south of Lyons).


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

So ya float the Portland dam to Webber dam section and have a good day!


----------

